# changer clavier d'un powerbook qwerty en azerty: possible et si oui combien ?



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir

est ce possible de changer le clavier d'un PB qwerty en azerty ?

si oui, comment et combien ca coute ?

merci


----------



## pixelemon (13 Décembre 2004)

ça ne te coute rien si tu maîtrises correctement ton azerty et que tu switch ton clavier par tes preférences système en azerty (c'est coool à écrire "azerty") 

 pour le changement des touches tu dois pouvoir les changer de position puisque je crois que tu peux en acheter à l'unité... mais là je sais pas trop.


----------



## xanadu (14 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> est ce possible de changer le clavier d'un PB qwerty en azerty ?
> 
> ...



ici par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

ah ouais qd meme...

c'est pas donne


bon bah je crois que je vais rester avec un futur qwerty  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais qd meme...
> 
> c'est pas donne
> 
> ...


 Effectivement, ce n'est pas donné, mais bon, il faut rechercher sur des sites, et tu trouvera bien qqch, pour pouvoir bricoler toi meme. Mais ne le fais que si tu t'en sens capable


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

tu doit passer dans un centre de maintenance agrée apple qui va commander le clavier et te le facturer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu doit passer dans un centre de maintenance agrée apple qui va commander le clavier et te le facturer


 C'est la solution propre et sans embrouilles, mais la plus chère aussi


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> C'est la solution propre et sans embrouilles, mais la plus chère aussi



et sans prise de tête  renseigne toi


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> C'est la solution propre et sans embrouilles, mais la plus chère aussi



et n'oublie pas que sur les alubook il faut démonter le clavier qui est viser au boîtier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

je sens que ca va couter une fortune

je vais le laisser en qwerty

sauf si bien sur l'apple store de soho propose des azerty...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je sens que ca va couter une fortune
> 
> je vais le laisser en qwerty
> 
> sauf si bien sur l'apple store de soho propose des azerty...



aux US peu de chance, mais demande a centre de maintenance en france


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

quelqu'un a des nouvelles alors ?

 j'ai trouve des revendeurs agrees a paris qui renvoient le matos a apple pour SAV

 mais pas de centres de maintenance


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

tu cherche mal


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

boulet :rose:


 merci a toi

 je pensais que le reseller locator sur le site d'apple etait uniquement pour trouver les revendeurs


----------



## MrStone (21 Décembre 2004)

Sinon tu peux coller des gommettes sur les touches, c'est plus économique  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

ah ils font chier, j'en ai appele 5 ! "non on donne pas de tarifs par telephone, faut vous deplacer"


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ah ils font chier, j'en ai appele 5 ! "non on donne pas de tarifs par telephone, faut vous deplacer"




normal, il faut qu'il vérifie que le clavier qu'il doit commander corresponde bien a ta machine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

ouais mais bon, j'ai indique les modeles au telephone, ils doivent savoir et ils pouvaient me donner une estimation

 il n'existe pas 10000 powerbook G4 1.33 15" ou ibook G4 12" 1.2 differents non plus

 contrairement aux voitures...


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2004)

à mon humble avis ... la meilleur solution c'est que tu te fasses au qwerty... sinon vu comme les choses s'annoncent ton achat aux E.U. va commencer à te coûter aussi cher qu'un achat en France avec le em... en plus (et je ne te parle pas du cas où tu te fais attrapper à la douane avec ta jolie machine ....)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

je n'aurai pas de souci de douane puisque j'ai trouve un nouveau plan pour contourner la douane 


 mais j'aimerai bien connaitre le prix de ce changement de clavier dans un apple center a paris


----------



## chupastar (21 Décembre 2004)

A la douane tu peux le passer en bagage à main, sans sa boite, facture envoyé par la pose chez toi. Y'aura pas de soucis, quand j'étais aux US cet été y a des tonnes de passagers qui passent avec un portable, ils ne s'embête pas à vérifier... Enfin bon, c'est vrai qu'on ne sais jamais. Moi je suis passé avec un iPod mini, deux APN, des tas de cd vierges, clés USB, le tout sans boites ni factures et je n'ai rien eu. De la chance peut être.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

bon, on va clarifier

 je vais le chercher aux etats unis mais ce n'est pas moi qui passera en douane

 donc je ne cours aucun risque de payer quoique ce soit


----------



## Nathalex (21 Décembre 2004)

Hello,
Je m'étais renseigné pour cela il y a une quinzaine de mois : de mémoire, le clavier devait m'être facturé dans les 60 euros HT (et encore, je me demande si je n'avais pas un tarif spécial). Et il fallait ajouter la main d'oeuvre....
Bref, pas spécialement donné....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

si pieces + main d'oeuvre = - de 100¤ alors ca peut etre un bon plan pour moi


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2004)

À installer, le clavier, c'est frisou (même moi qui ne suis pas bien dégourdi ...)

Mais pourquoi ne restes-tu pas en QWERTY ? J'ai acheté mon iBook aux US et ait
conservé son clavier. C'est le meilleur moyen de n'avoir aucun problème de
"localization". Les Américains font des systèmes qui marchent mieux en anglais et
en QWERTY qu'en français et en AZERTY ...
De plus, taper les caractères accentués est plutôt simple (merci Apple) : ce n'est
pas la bouzinesque méthode de Windows ni l'absconse paramétrisation de X11 (pour
les autres Un*x).

Enfin, ce que j'en dit, moi ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

moi et le qwerty, ca fait 2...

 d'ailleurs, c'est debile, ils auraient du trouver une norme internationale pour la clavier...


----------



## chupastar (21 Décembre 2004)

Je crois plutôt que changer le clavier est assez aisé, enfin sur les iBook, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas sur les PB, mais il y a une nappe à débrancher et rebrancher la nouvelle c'est tout.

Enfin il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

en fait ma question concernait plus specifiquement les powerbook et d'apres mes recherches, ce n'est pas facile donc vaut mieux passer par un apple center

 maintenant, facile ou pas, c'est le prix, qqn sait il combien ca coute exactement ?

 merci


----------



## Nathalex (21 Décembre 2004)

Effectivement, c'est très simple sur un iBook mais beaucoup moins sur un PowerBook...
Maintenant avec les prix que je t'ai donnés, je ne vois pas bien comment cela pourrait coûter moins de 100 euros....


----------

